# TURLOCK----THE BIG ONE CANCELED



## 1motime (Sep 3, 2020)

__





						Turlock Swap Meet |
					





					www.turlockswapmeet.com
				




This is the one that made Turlock famous.  Great 2 day meet for over 50 years.  Canceled.  Lots of oldtimers might not make it to January 2022.


----------



## catfish (Sep 3, 2020)

Sad news


----------



## Hudman (Sep 21, 2020)

1motime said:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I was informed there may be something in Stockton Sept 26th....?


----------



## 1motime (Sep 22, 2020)

Hudman said:


> I was informed there may be something in Stockton Sept 26th....?



Search JAF/CO


----------



## Freqman1 (Sep 22, 2020)

Is Turlock a bike swap?


----------



## 1motime (Sep 22, 2020)

Always a surprise when Google is not utilized...........


----------



## Freqman1 (Sep 22, 2020)

Almost as bad as people using the word ‘restored’ when the really mean ‘refurbished’. Not even a bike swap!


----------



## 1motime (Sep 22, 2020)

Paying attention it seems but not understanding!  Too many judgements and obvious trivial misconceptions


----------



## Freqman1 (Sep 22, 2020)

1motime said:


> Paying attention it seems but not understanding!  Too many judgements and obvious trivial misconceptions



Yep your struggling but maybe one day you’ll get it


----------



## 1motime (Sep 22, 2020)

Freqman1 said:


> Yep your struggling but maybe one day you’ll get it



You shouldn't waste valuable time going to a cancelled swap meet.  Perhaps get back to saving the world for the rest of us.....  V/r


----------



## Freqman1 (Sep 22, 2020)

1motime said:


> You shouldn't waste valuable time going to a cancelled swap meet.  Perhaps get back to saving the world for the rest of us.....  V/r



I’m on it big guy!


----------



## sad bike guy (Sep 22, 2020)

Never heard of it so I guess I'll have to try to contain my disappointment that it's been canceled.


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Sep 22, 2020)

It’s OK didn’t sound that great anyways there’s always next year for the ones that make it till then


----------



## 1motime (Sep 22, 2020)

Handle Bar Hoarder said:


> It’s OK didn’t sound that great anyways there’s always next year for the ones that make it till then



You mean the ones that don't die by next year?


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Sep 22, 2020)

1motime said:


> You mean the ones that don't die by next year?



Yeah exactly


----------



## 1motime (Sep 22, 2020)

Handle Bar Hoarder said:


> Yeah exactly



Enjoy it while you can, man.


----------



## Pedals Past (Sep 23, 2020)

Turlock is not in Georgia ......some of the best bikes of the hobby came out of the Turlock meets its older than Aa/ML just not on the other side of the world ...... Jafco 9/26 Stockton 35 miles north just dont sneeze or drool on your own parts


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Sep 23, 2020)

while not a bike swap, Turlock in January is HUGE. if you took all the bike junk and put it all in one spot it would be a very good swap. if a person were into ONLY bikes and not antiques and junk and of course old cars it would not be worth it. it is without a doubt the best swap meet in California by a long shot.


----------



## 1motime (Sep 23, 2020)

49autocycledeluxe said:


> while not a bike swap, Turlock in January is HUGE. if you took all the bike junk and put it all in one spot it would be a very good swap. if a person were into ONLY bikes and not antiques and junk and of course old cars it would not be worth it. it is without a doubt the best swap meet in California by a long shot.



That is why it will be missed.  For those who didn't mind the walk the treasures were everywhere!  30,000 people went last year on Saturday!!  For those who trivialized it because they were unaware they would just be lost in the crowd....


----------



## 1motime (Sep 23, 2020)

49autocycledeluxe said:


> while not a bike swap, Turlock in January is HUGE. if you took all the bike junk and put it all in one spot it would be a very good swap. if a person were into ONLY bikes and not antiques and junk and of course old cars it would not be worth it. it is without a doubt the best swap meet in California by a long shot.



That is the problem in thinking ONLY.  It leaves more goodies on the ground for the rest of us!


----------



## BLWNMNY (Sep 23, 2020)

1motime said:


> That is why it will be missed.  For those who didn't mind the walk the treasures were everywhere!  30,000 people went last year on Saturday!!  For those who trivialized it because they were unaware they would just be lost in the crowd....



I love this swap... I go every year!


----------



## Tim the Skid (Nov 23, 2020)

49autocycledeluxe said:


> while not a bike swap, Turlock in January is HUGE. if you took all the bike junk and put it all in one spot it would be a very good swap. if a person were into ONLY bikes and not antiques and junk and of course old cars it would not be worth it. it is without a doubt the best swap meet in California by a long shot.



You are absolutely correct. While it is primarily a automotive swap meet, there are abundant treasures for all tastes there. Antiques, collectibles, gas station memorabilia, and yes, even bicycles. I have been driving from Washington state to California for this swap meet for fifteen years. The last eight as a vendor. I have bought pre-war bikes, whizzer parts, project bikes etc. some from fellow collectors and some from the uneducated auto enthusiasts who found an "old bike" while buying car parts. The bicycle elite will turn their noses skyward and dismiss this as a non bicycle event but it will surely be missed this January as a source for some killer deals.


----------



## Tim the Skid (Nov 23, 2020)

Freqman1 said:


> Almost as bad as people using the word ‘restored’ when the really mean ‘refurbished’. Not even a bike swap!



I don't understand your need to put down something you're not even familiar with.


----------



## BFGforme (Nov 23, 2020)

Two cents on everything!


----------



## 1motime (Nov 23, 2020)

Tim the Skid said:


> I don't understand your need to put down something you're not even familiar with.



That is some people's pleasure.  It really is (was) the best meet on the West coast.  Hopefully it will be back next year.  Too big to be safe right now.


----------



## 1motime (Nov 23, 2020)

BFGforme said:


> Two cents on everything!



Two cents is not worth what it used to be


----------



## Freqman1 (Nov 23, 2020)

It must be troll season. If you actually read this thread I only asked if this was a bike swap.


----------



## Nashman (Nov 23, 2020)

Sounds like Hershey that I've attended three times but not in 20 years. Hershey is amazing. Things will never be the same. Yes, it sucks.


----------



## 1motime (Nov 23, 2020)

I actually was the original poster.  Just went through the resulting conversation.  Brings back memories........


----------



## Nashman (Nov 23, 2020)

Get along kids. Many of us share cross over hobbies ( me for one) and are disappointed with the state of the world, and our hobbies/meets etc. At least we have a hobby to defer our time/attention to as opposed to hiding under our beds waiting to die. Stay SAFE, not Scared. Get outside, fresh air, ride if you can, smile at people if you can safely pull these damn masks down. Follow the rules, but keep positive, and above all, love your family, friends, and live LIFE, don't stress as it just puts your body in vulnerable state to get sick. Hopefully things will get better.


----------



## OLD PSYCLE (Nov 26, 2020)

Turlock will be missed this time..as is Pomona and all the other smaller swaps..But good news,I just got invited to a new venue..although not as big as Turlock, hopefully big enough to get my Junk fix...and 2hr closer to home...hopefully these New restrictions don't kill this one too...


----------



## 1motime (Nov 26, 2020)

Might be a good one.  I will try to check it out.  Looks like Bud is available for early shoppers!


----------



## Nashman (Nov 26, 2020)

1motime said:


> Might be a good one.  I will try to check it out.  Looks like Bud is available for early shoppers!



This Buds for you!


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Nov 26, 2020)

Tulare is 3 hours away!


----------



## 1motime (Nov 26, 2020)

It is just about exactly 1/2 way from LA and Stockton.  We spend about half the time in either spot.  2 1/2 hours either way on the 99.  Opens at 7:30 which is late by  meet time.  It might be worth the drive.


----------



## OLD PSYCLE (Jan 11, 2021)

well it looks like Tulare is now canceled...BUMMER
looks like we'll have to keep it virtual on the CABE....


----------



## 1motime (Jan 11, 2021)

Bound to happen.  They were trying to cash in on Turlock being canceled.  Stockton is still scheduled for the same weekend.  San Joaquin County is being slammed with Covid.  Want to bet that one is going to happen?


----------



## A.S.BOLTNUT (Jan 13, 2021)

Picture a swapmeet where you can find old bikes, parts,  old toys ,just about any Car parts you might need ,petroleum collectables, see show cars and ones for sale ,find just about any Tools you want, Collectable Motorcycle's and parts ,mini bikes, go cart parts, old Skateboards, scooters, good food, great people, for two days and might not even see everything.
Incredible Swapmeet.
That's Turlock in a nutshell. 
Rafael


----------



## 1motime (Jan 13, 2021)

A.S.BOLTNUT said:


> Picture a swapmeet where you can find old bikes, parts,  old toys ,just about any Car parts you might need ,petroleum collectables, see show cars and ones for sale ,find just about any Tools you want, Collectable Motorcycle's and parts ,mini bikes, go cart parts, old Skateboards, scooters, good food, great people, for two days and might not even see everything.
> Incredible Swapmeet.
> That's Turlock in a nutshell.
> Rafael



Wow.  You are right!  Quit rubbing it in.  There is (was) just about everything that those who love old junk look for.  Can't see it all in two days.  Too much to look at and things are always being unloaded or moved to the front as stuff sold.  I went last Saturday and was in the first 20 waiting in line. Huge crowd behind. Around 10 had to stop in my tracks.  It was wall to wall people in all directions.  Turns out 30,000 went on Saturday!  Hobby is still popular.  Just not this year


----------



## BICYCLE HEAVEN (Jan 13, 2021)

Thats to bad all the swap meets getting canceled ,,,,better luck next year I hope .


----------

